# Aurora 1964 Gladiator WIPS -Voted By You



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Have started this one as requested, thank you all who voted.
The lion is not done but getting there, lots more paint layering and tones to do.Sorry I dont have time to post every step, but I will show segments.
Enjoy!!!!
Randy

The Kit


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That Lion looks awesome! Like it's really there!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

The lion looks fantastic and can not wait to see the figure painted. Had both of them in unopened and factory sealed form the 60's but lost them in a move. Would be nice to have some one reissue them, would by four of each.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I am looking forward to this WIP!!! Thanks, Randy!! - Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

That Lion is AWESOME! And here is a big compliment...I thought it was a decal that came with it...I then had to look at your first pic and realized that YOU PAINTED IT!

Man, you've got talent!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought the same as MMM - Looking great so far, Randy!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Fantastic looking already! Can hardly wait to see the completed kit.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Chiming in with MMM and Hedorah. That lion is terrific - no lyin'!

Post as many WIPs as you have time for. ;-)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you for the compliments, since this model was voted, I am doing it realistic much as possible, the most important issue here, is color cordination.
Gladiator will be airbrushed and hand painted, he will be tanned, with tarnished armor.
Randy


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually Buzz, the lion reminds me of the old Circus posters from the 1880's-1950's. It would be awesome if you could paint the rest of this model to reflect that style.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

One of the best parts of HT is that I get to see all those great old kits I heard about but never saw being built up by today's masters...looking forward to more on this one, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW i also thought the lion was a decal thanks again for doing this


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The base ,bars, cage, and nameplate have been washed, and basecoated in white.
The figure sections have been glued, sanded, and puttied, not a good fit, but thats Aurora.
Will post pics once some color is added.
The lion is done.
Randy


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting that the Lion on the box art is somewhat asleep and the one in the kit is wide-awake and ready for dinner!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

HOLY...!!! That lion is superb! Brilliant work; can't wait to see the rest of this, as it's always been on my wishlist and I'd love to at least see one built well.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow Buzz, I'm really impressed. That is some nice work so far!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

A lion walks into a bar. The bartender asks, "Why the long face?"











Outstanding as always, Randy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Where the black shadow background to the lion meets the sand base there is a slight problem of perspective on this kit, as I found. The light outside the lion's cage would shine in, perhaps not too far, but a bit of half-light would light up the first few inches of floor inside the cage. See box art for details, as they say!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work on the lion, by the way, on one of the hardest parts in any Aurora kit to paint realistically.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The floor isnt done yet,the black is just a base coat, you will see when done.I have the base being painted and the cage.Will post pics soon, the perspective looks cool.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Skin Shading WIP*

Gladiator is comming along great, the lion is almost completed, the base is near done.
I wanted that coppertone sweat skin look, top gladiators were taken care of, like bodybuilders.
The dark tones have been added, no SKIN HIGHLIGHTS have been added yet.
You will see the transformation from this to full skin high lights, to make skin a lighter shade but also tanned.
Tamiya acrylics were used so far.
Skin mixture

White
brown
yellow mustard
red
blue
yellow

Darks

Brown added to original mixture.

the darks were sprayed, after drying, the original flesh base color was misted to blend the 2 colors.
If there is enough interest I will continue how the gold amor is done.
The photos look flaten or squash? hmmm, how can I correct this?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Randy - Looking GREAT so far!!! Thanks for the photo update! Please continue. - Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> ...If there is enough interest I will continue how the gold amor is done.


Superb work Randy! :thumbsup:

I know the interest is there, so, please continue with all aspects of your build. 

~RK~


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

yes please keep it going this looks great


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm loving this Randy :thumbsup:
Excellent WIP!!!
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice soo far...GREAT JOB...love the WIPs!:thumbsup:

Here is a stupid question, what do you shove up inside the parts to allow you to stick a piece of sprue up inside of them to hold them while painting?
I often wondered what people use to do this...a very simple painting technique. I guess that is just a piece of styrofoam that you stick the other end of the sprue into to make a kind of stand for it to hold onto....maybe you are also shoving styrofoam up into the part as well?

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I usually just super glue them in. Since it won't be seen just cut them off before assembly.

Nice work so far.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Very nice soo far...GREAT JOB...love the WIPs!:thumbsup:
> 
> Here is a stupid question, what do you shove up inside the parts to allow you to stick a piece of sprue up inside of them to hold them while painting?
> I often wondered what people use to do this...a very simple painting technique. I guess that is just a piece of styrofoam that you stick the other end of the sprue into to make a kind of stand for it to hold onto....maybe you are also shoving styrofoam up into the part as well?
> ...


The pieces are tacked on to the sprues with CA glue and zip kicker, the sprues will just snap off, little glue is used.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone, will add armor detail soon.

Randy


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great 3D effect on the lion's paws, like they're coming out from under the bars!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ver cool. Greatly appreciate you taking the time to share your techniques and insights with us.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great work, Randy! Looking forward to the armor WIP! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking foreward to more Randy...So far it looks ...
GREAT!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great stuff, Randy! I always learn something from your WIP's. Thanks for taking the effort to share, much appreciated.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is the Tarzan lion in the same scale.Even if not,it would be great to put it in the background part of the diorama with an appropriate same scale stone wall with the lion.A deep back ground look,so to speak.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*More development on skin tones/Helmet*

Helmet stages

Helmet base coated with Tamiya gloss black

Liquitex antique gold was applied in very transparent coats/shade

Tomorrow a liquid blackish was will be added to add more tarnish, and to bring out fine details, more gold paint will be applied, I will show pics of each process of the helmet, the seam will be not be notice when finish.
I usually dont use artist paints much on styrene, but the effect of liquitex antique gols is amazing,but this ia a very thick paint , must be deluted with Tamiya thinner.
see pics below

Gloss Black paint applied



















Transparent Gold added to base coat, notice that some black is showing through the gold in shaded spots?




























SKIN TONES PROGRES

The skin tones are almost done on legs and chest, I did not add pastel shading, I wanted to be done in paint, this takes alot of practice to acheive, but it is awarding, I kept the skintones subtle, I will paint the nipples by brush probadly.
Face detail isnt done yet, notice the face skin tone structure developing, again this just layer paint with diluted paint with thinner, this process cannot be hurried, paint needs to dry between layers.
Blue was added to show me how much contrast is needed for skin tones, gloss black base was roughed in.


























SING


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That lion is being very well-behaved.

Good work again.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Randy - as always, THANKS for sharing!! The skin tones are really looking *GREAT*! The photos really help!! - Denis


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Fantasic work, I bought one of these part assembled 21 years ago from John F Green, remember him? When I was in Rome a few years ago I saw a figure that looked a lot like the second Gladiator kit or Sparaticus. I wish I had bought it. Moebius should repop these, there is no lic fee.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great color shading.Can hardly wait to see it finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Tones detailing to face/adding base coat to leather laces, armor tarnishing*

*As seen in photo,Tarnish is starting to develope,*
*This method is quite easy to do, just takes some patiences.*

*First lay down a coat of gloss black.*

*Second lay down a gold color, I used Liquitex antique gold.*

*Third- add a wash of black, using a medium flat brush, make sure the wash has a sheen , not flat,*
*this can be done using a semi-gloss black wash.*
*I used THE DETAILER black wash, just because I had it.I like it because it can be wiped off very easily with water after drying.*

*Fourth-after wash has dried, a damp q-tip was use to wipe some of the wash off on the high areas, and left in low areas, giving the helmet depth.*

*A medium wide soft brush with antique gold is gently wiped on the highlight areas ( helmet front,*
*horns and raised facial details on ram head sculpture, keep adding black wash, then gold, until you are satisfied with the tarnish look.*
*The helmet is not finished yet still more layering to do, want to show painting in segments.*

*HELMET DETALING IN PROGRESS*










*BLACK WASH*










*HELMET FRONT AND FACE DETAILING ADDED, EYE DETAILING WILL BE ADDED*










*Leather straps added, base coat, multiple shading will be added to give straps depth.*










*I never concentrate in one area, move around to other areas, so you can get an idea if your colors need more tones.*
*The tunic is only base coated, like I mentioned many times, rushing these steps with eagarness will more likely end up with a mess or a paint job that looks rushed.Take your time, and let each coat of paint dry through between coats and color tones.*
*The reason I take the time to do wips, for modelers who like to take there work and painting a few more notches, again painting takes practice, and having an eye not to over do painting.*
*Keep tones subtle and smooth, and taking time will be rewarded.*
*Questions are welcome.*
*more pics below*


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

This is one fantabulous job! Very inspiring; can't wait until the finished product!

Cappy D


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

SUPERB!!! Man, that is looking SO fine; thanks so much for taking the time to share your process with us, and on such a cool kit. The flesh tones are beautiful; the whole color palette is a treat for the eyes in its richness and subtlety. Looking forward to seeing the next step!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

AGAIN GREAT STUFF when you attach the arms how do you go about hiding the seams and matching the colors around these area's?? the face is just awesome great work


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

roadflea said:


> AGAIN GREAT STUFF when you attach the arms how do you go about hiding the seams and matching the colors around these area's?? the face is just awesome great work


The arms are painted, there is no seams to worry about, I did a dry fit run before before painting.Stay tuned.

Randy


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Of course if you could scratchbuild optional gladiator helmets with or without face masks,it could prove to be very interesting.If someone ever issue the Aurora Gladiators again,they could be modified in different action poses with different helmets and weapons.Perhaps even give a few of them hairy and blood smeared bodys etc., for some fiercer looking Gladiators.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I've looked at these photos several times now, and just keep thinking... WOW, is that impressive!! Your work is second to none! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for kind comments much appreciated, hope these wips on figure kits help.

Randy


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

Simply amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I never get enough of seeing your incredible work Randy. Top notch.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Final wips*

*lEFT TO DO*

*cage bars/detailing*
*name plate*
*armor detailing/tarnishing*
*Very fine detailing all around, sandles, straps, mouth etc.*
*Accomplish since last thread*
*Trident completed, wood grain added.*
*(i will show a how to on this in near future)*
*Arms skin tones / arms attached*
*More detailing on armor*
*46 year old netting added.*
*Trunks shading and fine detailing*

*I will open a new thread, when model is completed.*

*Randy*


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW!! A true work of art!!! *Everything* looks GREAT!! - Denis


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

On a scale of 1 to 10 I'd give that an 11. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Buzz...Absolutely WOW!!!
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

With the paint job of the sixties this kit looked so and so,but with a great painting skill like yours,it really comes out.If it ever becomes available on the market again in mass production,the first thing I would do to this figure is to extend the lenght of the pole of the trident which seems a little short.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Another masterpiece from the hands of Sir Randy!


----------

